# Central Virginia Club, Show?



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Greetings from Richmond everyone. I was wondering if there was an existant club or show in the Richmond area dedicated to amphibians that anyone has been to yet? The one in the Hampton Inn is right next to my house, and there's only one stand there for PDFs. Are there any other people in the Richmond area that have a club organized?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm afraid not. Tom and jane are the only pdf's around at reptile shows in the south east for the most part. All you have is the virgina group on here and some local breeders


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows
There's usually a guy there that sells solely PDFs and PDF supplies.


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Has the vendor been at any recent shows? Last two I went to over year ago he was no longer there.

Here are two groups right here on DB to check out:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/va-froggers.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/groups/virginia-southern-md-frog-group.html

Nothing has been going on right here in Central VA but several of us have gone up the MADS get togethers when held in MD.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I normally do that show, but am taking a few shows off to get ready for my sons graduation party.
Ron / Alpha Pro Breeders
Alpha Pro Breeders


ridinshotgun said:


> Has the vendor been at any recent shows? Last two I went to over year ago he was no longer there.
> 
> Here are two groups right here on DB to check out:
> 
> ...


----------



## ridinshotgun (Nov 28, 2007)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I normally do that show, but am taking a few shows off to get ready for my sons graduation party.
> Ron / Alpha Pro Breeders
> Alpha Pro Breeders


Ron is that the Richmond show or the Manassas show?

The vendor that I remember coming to the Richmond show used to come from somewhere in NC or SC I thought?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Under the canopy... They are from SC.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows
> There's usually a guy there that sells solely PDFs and PDF supplies.





ridinshotgun said:


> Has the vendor been at any recent shows? Last two I went to over year ago he was no longer there.
> 
> Here are two groups right here on DB to check out:
> 
> ...


No frog vendors at all at the 5/1 Manassas show.. only one or two vendors with turtles or lizards (besides beardies/leopard geckos), pretty much all snakes/beardies/leopard geckos this time around. Kinda disappointing to see such little variety this time, that show is usually pretty wicked for a smaller sized expo.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

I am in Northern Virgina and have been frogging for a couple of months. I also noticed the lack of PDF frog vendors at the Manassas show. 

Locally, I have picked up frogs from E and K dart frogs at the Maryland shows. Great people and great frogs every time!!


----------

